# Is it possible to conceive in April, but have a due date in February??



## mikayla12

I was wondering if it is possible to have a due date of Feb. 12th-15th by ultrasound, but somehow someway conceived in April?

Is there any way you can conceive in April, yet have a due date 2 weeks into February..

I had a period April 4th. Then another one (which i believe was a period, but not positive) May 8th.

Please Let Me Know!!


----------



## BeachyBronzer

The ultrasound gave you a EDD of 12/15 Feb so that means they estimated your due date by measuring the baby. It could be possible you could have conceived in April and that the bleed on may 8th was implantation bleeding but then you would be due in January, unless your baby is measuring very small. But that would also be measuring smaller than 10 days which is what they allow for. What did the doctor say? 

Id guess your bleed on may 8th was quite likely a period. 

My measurements have given me 3 different due dates each time i've been scanned!


----------



## mikayla12

That's what i am asking. Is it possible to have conceived in April and be due in Feb? You just stated if i conceived in April then i would be due in February which is what i was wondering. My baby measures exactly the size she is supposed to for the amount of weeks i am every time i have gotten an ultrasound. She never measures behind or ahead. And i have never been given a different due date. They've all been feb. 12th/15th. 

Dr. assumes that was a period on May 8th.


----------



## sun

It sounds like it could have been implantation bleeding on May 8, since you would have needed to conceive around 2 weeks earlier to have a Feb 12 due date. x


----------



## mikayla12

sun said:


> It sounds like it could have been implantation bleeding on May 8, since you would have needed to conceive around 2 weeks earlier to have a Feb 12 due date. x

How could it have been implantation? My daughter would still be measuring 2 weeks earlier than she is & my apirl period was the 4th.

"Conceive 2 weeks earlier?" The doctor told me i conceived around the 22nd of May to give me a due date of Feb 12th, which goes hand n hand with my LMP and my ultrasounds. I do not get what you are saying at all.


----------



## sun

If your LMP was May 8, then your EDD is Feb 12 by the 40-week gestation. I was thinking of 38 weeks - plus I was doing it mentally while on the phone. May 8 would have had to be your LMP date.

Also if you already know your conception date, LMP and definite EDD - why do you think you conceived a month earlier?


----------



## mikayla12

sun said:


> If your LMP was May 8, then your EDD is Feb 12 by the 40-week gestation. I was thinking of 38 weeks - plus I was doing it mentally while on the phone. May 8 would have had to be your LMP date.
> 
> Also if you already know your conception date, LMP and definite EDD - why do you think you conceived a month earlier?

Your first message confused me, i was a little scared there. :wacko: What do you mean you were doing 38 weeks? Sorry!!

That was what they told me, but since i am a person who over analyzes everything. I just wanted to know if it was possible to conceive in april but be due in February? Like say i wasn't positive that was a period, would they still be able to calculate my due date pretty accurately? But i am like 98% sure it was a period lol.


----------



## sun

Sorry - preggo brain + math do not work! :haha: Some people calculate due date base on conception (38 weeks) but it's almost always by LMP (making it 40 weeks). I was just not thinking.

Based on calculations, May 8 would have had to be your LMP and that would put your due date on Feb 12. Since you also had an ultrasound that verified it (based on measurements) then I would say it is certain that your conception date is somewhere around 2 weeks after your LMP date (May 8). So you're something like 25 weeks now! Congrats!


----------



## mikayla12

sun said:


> Sorry - preggo brain + math do not work! :haha: Some people calculate due date base on conception (38 weeks) but it's almost always by LMP (making it 40 weeks). I was just not thinking.
> 
> Based on calculations, May 8 would have had to be your LMP and that would put your due date on Feb 12. Since you also had an ultrasound that verified it (based on measurements) then I would say it is certain that your conception date is somewhere around 2 weeks after your LMP date (May 8). So you're something like 25 weeks now! Congrats!

Shoot, I am only 23 weeks.. I am 6 months or 24 weeks on Sunday :happydance: haha, 25 would put me due Jan. 30th. My trainer's wife at college is due Jan 30th & she's 25 (thats the only reason I know that haha)..

So would you say I had to of conceived in May based on my measurements and my LMP? But like i was asking, is it possible to conceive in April, but have a due date of Feb.12th?

xoxo


----------



## sparkle83

assuming you had a normal length 28day cycle, if you'd been pregnant from your april period, you'd be due jan 9th.

with a period on may 8th, you'd be due feb 12th. You would have ovulated about 14 days after this date, so may 22nd. 

No, you could not be given the due date you have, or your baby measuring the way it is and have been conceived in april at all.

The doctors wouldnt be lying to you, so perhaps there's a potential paternity issue? (this is what these sort of questions are usually about). Your baby was conceived in the final two weeks of may, probably around the 22nd.

hope this helps.


----------



## Samie18

simple answer is no =o)


----------



## mikayla12

sparkle83 said:


> The doctors wouldnt be lying to you, so perhaps there's a potential paternity issue? (this is what these sort of questions are usually about). Your baby was conceived in the final two weeks of may, probably around the 22nd.
> 
> hope this helps.

All throughout college, I've been on & off with the same guy. We dated for a straight year and a 1/2, then after that we have been on & off. Well during our "off" time, I began talking to someone thinking him & I were done altogether.

Well, April 4th-8th I had a normal (3-4 day) period, my periods range from 30-32 days. I had sex with the guy I was talking to ONCE in the month of April on the 13th in which he had pulled out (never went inside of me). Well my ex begged me to take him back on April 16th, April 17th- present he has been the only person I have had sex with. **had no idea he was going to beg me to take him back, we had been done for 4 months or so** I have never cheated on him & never would. I know the 13th was the last time I had sex with someone who wasn't him. Well my ex never pulls out of me when we have sex (at least 3-4 times a day), sorry TMI. Well I took 2 pregnancy tests May 6th to be on the safe side, they both came back negative. On May 8th I got a period that lasted 3-4 days (before now, i never questioned this period). Well continuing to have sex, I never got my period in June (pregnancy test June 12th confirmed I was pregnant).

I went to the Dr. at 8, 14, 18, and 21 weeks pregnant. All confirmed a due date of Feb. 12th (from LMP) & Feb. 15th (based on ultrasound), never once have they been any different. She measures perfectly to be due the 12th-15th.

I was wondering if it was possible to have conceived and gotten pregnant from that one time on April 13th? Or who you believed the father could be!!


----------



## mikayla12

Samie18 said:


> simple answer is no =o)

Thank you :thumbup: that's all i wanted to know


----------



## littlecupcake

Samie18 said:


> simple answer is no =o)

I agree with Samie18. I am due 19th Feb and have been told I conceived around the end of May and I measure perfectly for dates on my scans too. I would say there is no chance you conceived in April if all your scans are measuring the same. Hope it helps, can see its not the easiest situation x


----------



## sparkle83

It is 100% your boyfriends baby hon.


----------



## fairykate

My LMP was April 17th 2011, and my EDD is 22nd Jan 2012. 

If your LMP was April 4th then you'd be due about 2 weeks before me, which you're not. So your LMP was the May 8th date, and you would have conceived in the middle of May, roughly.


----------



## Stormynights

I think May 8th was a period, because we are due the same day, (I'm due anywhere from the 12th-15th, on measurements) And my last period was May 7th!


----------

